# ترنيمتين جداااااااااااااااااااد جدا للمرنمة ليديا شديد - لا لن اكون لغيرك و كل مرة احترت فيها



## ginajoojoo (10 مايو 2007)

*ترنيمة لا لن اكون لغيرك(رووعة)​_من البوم ارجع ياغالى للمرنم فارس ابو فرحة
http://www.4godislove.com/Audio/Fares/Irga'A%20Ya%20Galay_01_Track.mp3
معلش لو الرابط مش​ نشيط ممكن تعملوله copy & paste 

ترنيمة كل مرة_من البوم انا مش خايف​​http://www.mp3-tranem.net/Audio/Hymns/Nash2at_wasef/Ana_Mesh_Khayef/04_Koli_Mara.mp3
البوم انا مش خايف اصدار حديث جدا من كلمات والحان نشأت واصف ويضم مجموعة مختلفة من المرنمين مثل ليديا شديد وفاديا بزى ونشأت واصف وزياد شحادة وارينى ابو جابر ومرنمين اخرين
والالبوم كله هاتلاقوه هنا
http://mp3-tranem.net/Home.htm
صلوا من اجلى*​


----------



## tuxedo_dj (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمتين جداااااااااااااااااااد جدا للمرنمة ليديا شديد*

شكرا على الترنيمة وربنا يبركك


----------



## ginajoojoo (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمتين جداااااااااااااااااااد جدا للمرنمة ليديا شديد*

*العفو يا tuxedo يارب يكونو الترنيمتين عجبوك​*


----------



## عماد وجدى (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمتين جداااااااااااااااااااد جدا للمرنمة ليديا شديد*

السلام والنعمة . 


شكرا كثيراً وربناً يباركك كتير . 


مزيد من التقدم


----------



## ginajoojoo (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمتين جداااااااااااااااااااد جدا للمرنمة ليديا شديد*

*ميرسى يا عماد على تشجيعك ويارب يكونو عجبوك
صلى من اجلى​*


----------



## سامحنى يا فادى (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمتين جداااااااااااااااااااد جدا للمرنمة ليديا شديد*

شكرا يا عسل وبجد ربنا يباركك جدا بس ممكن تقول لى ازاى احمل الترانيم من على الموقع


----------



## marioo (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمتين جداااااااااااااااااااد جدا للمرنمة ليديا شديد*

عندي اجمل اكبر موقع للترانيم  جربوه مرة وتمتعوا    www.linga.org
توجد فيه اكبر مكتبة ترانيم عربية  http://www.linga.org/site/tranemalbums.php?Language=Arabic&SingerID=28


----------

